# lets see ur PLAID



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

i wanna see plaid and interior that u have redone in ur car..:beer:


----------



## Paladin Rider (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd like to see this too. I'm considering making a new shift boot to be plaid


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

bump common show us ur interior PIX!!!


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

bump  im disappointed!!!


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

before 
 

heat gun is a lifesaver! 
 

finished product 
 

and installed


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

bump wheres all the plaid??????? :what:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

where r all the interiors ive seen done up at shows?? :what:

shift boots

seats

door cards

dashboards

headliners

in the engine bay..


ECT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Paladin Rider (Jan 28, 2008)

has anyone experimented with green plaid? 

like here? or something fainter to match the green tint on a stock mk3 (cluster leds, etc)?


----------



## rcully (Apr 22, 2010)

guerilla_zoe said:


> before
> 
> 
> heat gun is a lifesaver!
> ...


whered you get this fabric??? love it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

Rcully I woud also like to know where yo got your fabric, also did you remove the old headliner mterial or just go over it? What did you use the heat gun for streching the fabric?


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

that looks fantastic! great job. and to answer the question, i believe the heat gun is to keep the adhesive pliable whilst you work with it, yes?


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

rcully said:


> whered you get this fabric??? love it :thumbup::thumbup:


Hancock fabrics, on sale for something like $5 a yard. Three yards is more than enough. The old headliner was perfect except for being dirty, so I just laid the new stuff over it. If it was sagging or rippped, I would have stripped it off and started from scratch.



Bunyip Lupin said:


> that looks fantastic! great job. and to answer the question, i believe the heat gun is to keep the adhesive pliable whilst you work with it, yes?


Yep, the glue sets up kind of fast so bust out the heat gun to help get any random wrinkles out. :beer:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

So, basically.. you spray the adhesive down and apply the fabric to the headliner.. and use the heat gun in order to "heat" the adhesive so that the wrinkles can be shifted away??

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty much, but if you use a really thin fabric like I did make sure you go easy on the heat or you can burn a hole though it, ask me how I know....:banghead::banghead: Anyway, I followed this write up and its pretty much dummy proof.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

this is awesome!!! now to decide on the print.. Man, I'm not lookin forward to taking the headliner out... not one bit... it is such a PITA


----------



## cambelp1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Find mr. Pedo lol


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

lol.. I like how he's looking into the car rather than out... :laugh:


----------



## cambelp1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> lol.. I like how he's looking into the car rather than out... :laugh:


Lol double sided sticker. Unintentional but came out funny.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

this has obviously been covered, but is it an absolute b!tch to remove the headliner? i was thinking of doing mine in leather. wonder how tough that would be


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## slammedsaintpetedub (Dec 18, 2010)

the pics makes it look saggy but it isnt in person


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

still haven't seen a good diy for the sun roof panel as that looks to be a PITA for fabric removal.


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

Cars a bit messy but here are a few pictures of my project over the summer. Door cards shift boot visors and arm rest. Getting things together to do the headliner hopefully this coming summer.


----------

